# Парамедиальная грыжа L4-L5 6 мм, немеет нога, сильные боли ночью



## aav239 (19 Сен 2021)

Добрый день! 2014 году, МРТ показала левостороннею фораминальную грыжу 3,5 мм. Был пройден кур мануальной терапии, ЛФК, электрофорез, уколы.-ничего не помогло. Левая нога начала худеть и стала слабой, были сильные боли при сидении и при ходьбе в седалищном нерве. Решил проблему сменой мануального терапевта+ спортивным залом (закачал мышцы поясницы, ягодицы, икроножные). Иногда возникали рецидивы, но решались элементарно упражнениями.

15.08.2021г. появились боли в пояснице. 30.08.21г. пришел к прежнему мануальщику. Осмотр показал, что сильно спазмирована левая мышца поясницы. Иглоукалывание, упражнения, убрали боль в пояснице, вернули прежнюю гибкость. Боль переместилась ниже: ягодица, бедро, икроножная. Новое ощущение: немеет лампасная часть икроножной мышцы, голеностоп,  пальцы левой ноги.
Сделал МРТ и как итог L4-L5 левосторонняя парамедиальная грыжа 6мм.  Предложили медикаментозное лечение, сославшись, что имеются хорошие шансы на ее уменьшение.
С 14.09.21г. принимаю препараты с определенным графиком и последовательностью:
- церебролизин
- актовегин
- дона
- дипроспан
- фурасемид
- аспаркам
- аркоксия
- кеторол
Растяжки и упражнения исключить до определенного момента.

Проблема с 14.09.21г.: ночью не могу спать, нерв в ноге тянет, болит по всей длине. Нет сна, как держусь днем не понимаю- изматывает. Кеторол и др. обезболивающие не помогают. Днем за рулем более 30 мин. боль в ягодице, ноет нога.
Со слов врача, уже должен наступить прогресс, но состояние  пока без положительной динамики.
Нет понимания почему ночью боли и не найти "удобного" положения.
Может быть были схожие ситуации у кого то по опыту, прошу прокомментировать.


----------



## Alessa (19 Сен 2021)

МРТ не читаемо


----------



## La murr (19 Сен 2021)

@aav239, здравствуйте!
Загрузите ещё раз заключение МРТ - оно действительно не читаемо.
Рекомендации по загрузке снимков
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## aav239 (19 Сен 2021)

Перезагрузил МРТ



Информация  6 летней давности, когда случилось первый раз: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21153/post-197535


----------



## Alessa (19 Сен 2021)

Я здесь не врач, но на МРТ есть все предпосылки для такого развития событий: грыжа, пережатие корешков, относительный стеноз позвоночного канала.
Курс лечения острого периода стандартно 2-3 недели, вроде как рановато оценивать эффект.
А сама грыжа уменьшается, кажется, где-то за полгода минимум...
Ну это такой стандартный стандарт.
Запросите консультацию врачей форума, оставив в теме обращения к ним в таком виде: 

@Доктор Ступин


----------



## AIR (19 Сен 2021)

Alessa написал(а):


> Я здесь не врач, но на МРТ есть все предпосылки для такого развития событий: грыжа, пережатие корешков, относительный стеноз позвоночного канала.


Я здесь тоже в гостях, но на МРТ нет никаких предпосылок для такого развития событий... надо бы почитать,  как топикстартёр всё описывает.... мне кажется,  что тогда понятнее будет.🤔



Alessa написал(а):


> Курс лечения острого периода стандартно 2-3 недели, вроде как рановато оценивать эффект.
> А сама грыжа уменьшается, кажется, где-то за полгода минимум...


Так пациент с 14го года лечился и грыжа как-то наоборот немножко увеличилась.
Посему плавно переходим к повествованию...



aav239 написал(а):


> 2014 году, МРТ показала левостороннею фораминальную грыжу 3,5 мм. Был пройден кур мануальной терапии, ЛФК, электрофорез, уколы.-ничего не помогло. Левая нога начала худеть и стала слабой, были сильные боли при сидении и при ходьбе в седалищном нерве.


Вроде в этих двух предложениях изложена вся суть происходящего.
МРТ показала минигрыжку и её лечение не помогло... возможно потому,  что грыжа в данном случае ни причём.
Второе предложение говорит о том, что имеется компрессия нервов, скорее мышцами таза, скорее грушевидной мышцей.



aav239 написал(а):


> Решил проблему сменой мануального терапевта+ спортивным залом (закачал мышцы поясницы, ягодицы, икроножные). Иногда возникали рецидивы, но решались элементарно упражнениями.


Лечить грыжу перестали и стали "закачивать" мышцы. Внешний "мышечный каркас", фиксируя, уменьшил нагрузку на более проблемные зоны и стало вроде бы всё чудесно... но процесс исподволь продолжался хоть и медленно.



aav239 написал(а):


> 15.08.2021г. появились боли в пояснице. 30.08.21г. пришел к прежнему мануальщику. Осмотр показал, что сильно спазмирована левая мышца поясницы


Не совсем понятно,  что за "левая мышца поясницы", хотелось её название, а не "кличку".



aav239 написал(а):


> Иглоукалывание, упражнения, убрали боль в пояснице, вернули прежнюю гибкость.


Ну даа... расслабили этот самый "мышечный каркас".



aav239 написал(а):


> Боль переместилась ниже: ягодица, бедро, икроножная. Новое ощущение: немеет лампасная часть икроножной мышцы, голеностоп, пальцы левой ноги.


Вот и проявилась основная проблема - перегрузка мышц-сухожилий-связок по ходу сухожильно мышечного меридиана из-за длительного нарушения статики (это видно и на снимках).



aav239 написал(а):


> Сделал МРТ и как итог L4-L5 левосторонняя парамедиальная грыжа 6мм. Предложили медикаментозное лечение, сославшись, что имеются хорошие шансы на ее уменьшение.


И это хорошо... правда стоит учитывать, что такая грыжа здесь скорее всего абсолютно ни причём... но всё равно приятно.




aav239 написал(а):


> Проблема с 14.09.21г.: ночью не могу спать, нерв в ноге тянет, болит по всей длине. Нет сна, как держусь днем не понимаю- изматывает. Кеторол и др. обезболивающие не помогают. Днем за рулем более 30 мин. боль в ягодице, ноет нога.


Ну даа.. сдавливание нервов напряжёнными скованными мышцами продолжается,  и пока это сдавливание продолжается, обезболивающие не помогут.



aav239 написал(а):


> Со слов врача, уже должен наступить прогресс, но состояние пока без положительной динамики.


Прогресс наступить должен... но только при условии предметного и адекватного лечения.



aav239 написал(а):


> Нет понимания почему ночью боли и не найти "удобного" положения.


Да вроде ясно, "как божий день"... Днем мышцы худо бедно двигаются и микроциркуляция хоть как то поддерживается... а ночью мышцы " затекают", компрессия усиливается и нервы болят.



aav239 написал(а):


> Может быть были схожие ситуации у кого то по опыту, прошу прокомментировать.


Были, прокомментировал.


----------



## Alessa (19 Сен 2021)

@AIR, вот чем отличается здесь не врач и тот, кто реально разбирается )))))


----------



## aav239 (20 Сен 2021)

AIR написал(а):


> Я здесь тоже в гостях, но на МРТ нет никаких предпосылок для такого развития событий... надо бы почитать,  как топикстартёр всё описывает.... мне кажется,  что тогда понятнее будет.🤔
> 
> 
> Так пациент с 14го года лечился и грыжа как-то наоборот немножко увеличилась.
> ...


Обратите внимание, с 2014 г. была проблема, которую я в этот же год решил буквально за пару недель посещение тренажерного зала. Далее не было проблем, лишь иногда напоминания, которые так же убирались  упражнениями.
Есть ли способ при встрече определить, понять проблему, дать консультацию?


----------



## justice2408 (20 Сен 2021)

У вас простреливает в ноге при чихание, кашле, смехе?


----------



## aav239 (20 Сен 2021)

До приема лекарств- да, сейчас нет.
Сейчас могу даже поднять разогнутую левую ногу,лежа на спине.


----------



## justice2408 (20 Сен 2021)

aav239 написал(а):


> До приема лекарств- да, сейчас нет.
> Сейчас могу даже поднять разогнутую левую ногу,лежа на спине.


У меня тоже получается поднять. А вот прострели сохранились после уколов. По-этому, опасаюсь любой простуди из-за вероятных чихания/кашля. Не знаю что и делать... 
Моя тема, если интересно https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31475/


----------



## AIR (20 Сен 2021)

aav239 написал(а):


> Обратите внимание, с 2014 г. была проблема, которую я в этот же год решил буквально за пару недель посещение тренажерного зала.


Обратил... Посещение зала для " закачки мышц" привело к повышению их тонуса , фиксации поясницы,  ограничению подвижности...  уменьшилась нагрузка на более глубокие, проблемные отделы..  и ситуация перешла исподволь в вялотекущее скрытое течение... 



aav239 написал(а):


> Далее не было проблем, лишь иногда напоминания, которые так же убирались упражнениями.


Ну дааа, потихоньку напряжение, застой и компрессия нарастали..



aav239 написал(а):


> Есть ли способ при встрече определить, понять проблему, дать консультацию?


Конечно,  обратитесь к специалисту,  который может диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения..


----------



## aav239 (20 Сен 2021)

С 14.09. Применяю следующие препараты:
Утром:
Церебролизин 2 мл
Актовегин 2 мл
Дона ( через день)2мл+1мл
Аркоксиа 90 мг

Дипроспан 15.09.  22.09.

Фуросемид 16.09.   23.09
Аспаркам 16.09.     23.09.

На ночь: сирдалуд таблетка+ Кеторол 2 мл..
Все это на сегодняшний день мне не помогает, ночью как не спал так и не сплю.
Есть ли смысл дальше допринимать лекарства?

Да, вот еще какое наблюдение: до лечения успешно делал растяжки и легкую закачку бедер, ягодиц и становилось как то лучше.
Почему то нутро подсказывает что нужно делать.


----------



## AIR (20 Сен 2021)

aav239 написал(а):


> Все это на сегодняшний день мне не помогает, ночью как не спал так и не сплю.
> Есть ли смысл дальше допринимать лекарства?


Если как биодобавки, то смысл может и есть. Если действительно преобладают длительные мышечно-тонические нарушения осаночной этиологии, то препараты чаще всего являются дополнительным лечением. Основной является работа с этими самыми мышечно-тоническими нарушениями, мануальная и упражнениями.



aav239 написал(а):


> Почему то нутро подсказывает что нужно делать.


И такое бывает... поэтому обратиться или к специалисту или к нутру.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2021)

А диск можно посмотреть?


----------



## aav239 (25 Сен 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, файлы с диска по ссылке:





						Файл из Облака Mail.ru
					

Облако Mail.ru - это ваше персональное надежное хранилище в интернете.




					cloud.mail.ru


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Сен 2021)

Грыжа есть, причиной боли вполне является, какая часть боли от мышц по снимку не определить.
Если в ноге нет слабости (бедро, проверять надо вставая на стул), и боль терпимая, то можно консервативно полечить.
Ночь - вена набухает и дополнительно подтравливает нерв.


----------



## aav239 (3 Ноя 2021)

1.11.21.г. Прооперировали грыжу и все симптомы ушли на 99%.
Для себя я понял следующее: немеет нерв на ноге по всей длине,немеет стопа, не сгибаются пальцы, нет ротации стопы влево вправо, слабеет нога, а НПВС спасают на 5-7часов и боль приходит снова и снова- кто бы что вам не говорил, идите паралельно на консультацию к нейрохирургу, это явный признак компрессии нерва.
Жить в боли это- ад и мучение как для вас так и для ваших родных.
В Москве есть хорошие профессионалы НХ которые точно вам скажут их вы пациент или нет.
Всем здоровья и счастливых лет жизни


----------



## ЕленаВя (3 Ноя 2021)

@aav239, согласна. Скорейшего восстановления Вам!


----------

